# Quarq on a Venge



## manamana (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got a Venge Pro Sram Red and I'm looking at getting into the world of training with a power meter. I'm looking at either a PowerTap or a Sram S975 Quarq, and I was wondering if I go the Quarq route if it is just a matter of taking out the Specialized Pro FACT cranks and putting in the Quarq, or will I run into probelms and have to take it to the LBS to get fitted?

Is there anyone that has done this themselves that could shed any light?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

You could just send the Specialized Cranks to Quarq and have them install a Quarq Spider and use your current chainrings. This setup will save about $500 from the cost of an entire new setup and will be lighter as the Specialized Cranks are one of the lightest out there. To remove the cranks you can go to Specialized.com and look for the tech install instructions and reverse the install directions. You may need a torx long neck socket to loosen the mounting bold to tightens the right and left sides together. I think the small dust cap on the none drive side takes a 3 or 4 mm allen. Or take it to a shop and it should cost no more then 10-15 dollars to remove. Hope this helps.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

g-Bike said:


> You could just send the Specialized Cranks to Quarq and have them install a Quarq Spider and use your current chainrings. This setup will save about $500 from the cost of an entire new setup and will be lighter as the Specialized Cranks are one of the lightest out there. To remove the cranks you can go to Specialized.com and look for the tech install instructions and reverse the install directions. You may need a torx long neck socket to loosen the mounting bold to tightens the right and left sides together. I think the small dust cap on the none drive side takes a 3 or 4 mm allen. Or take it to a shop and it should cost no more then 10-15 dollars to remove. Hope this helps.



That solution def should work, and if quarq will do that might even save a bit of money.... the other solution is using SRAM spacers if the quarq is BB30 975, and if its a stndrd 24mm you'll need Wheels Manufacturing adapters and maybe some sram spacers too.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Specialized also makes adapters for a 24mm spindle. I went with a BB30 S975 on my Tarmac. I would give Quarq a Call and discuss your options, here is there number 

1-800-660-6853 (Tollfree)
1-605-642-2226 (Outside USA)
1-866-234-5993(Fax)


----------

